# G35 Install- Rainbow PG



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is my install thread....the build is still in progress.

There have been many changes along the way and I expect there will be many more to come-

I started with a 2 way CS265 Rainbow Profi setup for the front doors and recently upgraded to a Rainbow Profi 3 way CS365 with the 4's going in custom kicks. All work has been done by myself. I've interchanged several different Phoenix Gold amps in the car. I added a set of Rainbow Soundline 165 coaxials to the rear doors...They were not so much for rear fill but for my daughter. 
I have since upgraded the speaker wire throughout and added a Tru Line Driver.

Many thanks has to go out to Don at Unexpected and the guys on Phoenix Phroum site for helping answer all my questions.....I will try and get all the pics up...there are well over 300 pictures.



Equipment List-
No HU upgrade
All Power and Ground wire - Phoenix Gold
RCA-Phoenix Gold Platinum ARX-800 series 
Speaker Wire- 12 gauge Phoenix Gold quicksilver
Line Driver- TRU SSLDi
Front Stage- Rainbow Profi CS365
Amplification- Phoenix Gold
Battery- Optima Yellow Top
Capacitor- Phoenix Gold


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

dont attach them, link them from your Potobucket/whatever account. Just copy the link, then when you paste it here, put this:







on the outside of your link.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

benny said:


> dont attach them, link them from your Potobucket/whatever account. Just copy the link, then when you paste it here, put this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....I'm working on getting it together now. I just opened a Photo bucket account and uploading pictures now.....Have about 400 pics for the car to upload. It's taking a while

Do I use the manage attachements or do i post the link in the body of the email?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

post the link. Photobucket will give you 4 links to use, use the one with the


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

good to see your build log on here!!


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looks good so far.  glassin in this kind of weather cant be fun 

i wonder if the sub fits in the 4080 box. they are made by a good friend of mine, Nick Johnson, and the quality on those are spectacular. to the point that i really dont make my own boxes anymore if the sub fits in one of those. 

of course, the fun is in building things yourself and saving a bit of money...but just letting you know how good they are 

safe to say i cant build a better box than those. looking forward to seeing hte rest.

b

p.s. didnt see the sub picture before, that sub fits for sure.  but yours came out great too. the main advantage is i guess having a grille for protection over hte sub, but the JLs have hteir own screw in so no biggie.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

nice work on the enclosure. I especially like the self leveling light filler you coated that enclosure with. very nice.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> looks good so far.  glassin in this kind of weather cant be fun
> 
> i wonder if the sub fits in the 4080 box. they are made by a good friend of mine, Nick Johnson, and the quality on those are spectacular. to the point that i really dont make my own boxes anymore if the sub fits in one of those.
> 
> ...


Thanks...The 4080's are expensive and I enjoy building things myself. The Box I built cost me about 25% of what the 4080 box cost. 
I put the grille on the JL already. I just don't have a picture up yet.

I'll get more pics up soon.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good so far


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Kick Panel Contruction-


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

bruther said:


>


what did you use as the grounding terminals... i want to upgrade my ground like this as well, but haven't seen anything that lays flat like these?


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

mattyjman said:


> what did you use as the grounding terminals... i want to upgrade my ground like this as well, but haven't seen anything that lays flat like these?


These didn't lay particularly well flat....I bent them so they would lay flat and then I sanded down the area-
Try this for ground-









This is what I used for grounding at the rear of the car....I'm thinking of upgrading the front.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

bruther said:


> These didn't lay particularly well flat....I bent them so they would lay flat and then I sanded down the area-
> Try this for ground-
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that doesn't seem to bad of an option either... i have been kind of stuck on this and haven't given it much thought.... apparently, most of the shops out here use crimp style stuff, and so i have to order anything of real quality....thanks for the tip


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

why the foam?


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> why the foam?



It is my understanding that the 4's should not have a lot of airspace as they are dedicated midrange...so I filled in the Kicks with the foam. I could be wrong...any thoughts??


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

cut the back out of the kick panels and the mids will play like they are in a door panel or IB type configuration....not sure if that's right, but that's what i did for mine. many of the installs i see of kickpanels have them vented in some way rather than providing enough airspace for them to respond properly in the kickpanels


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

You got the midbass in the door, the midrange in the kick and the tweeter in the sail panel. I probably skipped over it but are you running all of this passive?

Nice build. :2thumbsup:


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Look's great man

I do have a question for you though, Where did you find that self leveling filler that you mix with fiberglass resin?

I cant seem to find any ANYWHERE and I remember that I LOVED using that stuff when I worked at sound advice because it made for virtually ZERO sanding when it was done.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> You got the midbass in the door, the midrange in the kick and the tweeter in the sail panel. I probably skipped over it but are you running all of this passive?
> 
> Nice build. :2thumbsup:


Thanks Man. I'm currently running all passive. I'm looking to change amps soon and go active at some point....I just haven't done it yet.

I'll be posting pics of the rear section soon.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> Look's great man
> 
> I do have a question for you though, Where did you find that self leveling filler that you mix with fiberglass resin?
> 
> I cant seem to find any ANYWHERE and I remember that I LOVED using that stuff when I worked at sound advice because it made for virtually ZERO sanding when it was done.


I made the self leveling filler myself...I read how to do it somewhere and it worked perfectly.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

bruther said:


> I made the self leveling filler myself...I read how to do it somewhere and it worked perfectly.


I was going to ask you who told you about that method bc I have been doing it for years and no one at the shops I worked at ever heard about it before. i was actually showed that when I went to Installer Institute in 01. It also works good for fiberglassed boxes that you think may not be either thick enough or 100% sealed. Just pour it in the inside and swish it around. Also good for finish sanding for paint similar to a primer coat bc its much easier to sand and almost done before you start sanding. Very useful trick.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

arrivalanche said:


> I was going to ask you who told you about that method bc I have been doing it for years and no one at the shops I worked at ever heard about it before. i was actually showed that when I went to Installer Institute in 01. It also works good for fiberglassed boxes that you think may not be either thick enough or 100% sealed. Just pour it in the inside and swish it around. Also good for finish sanding for paint similar to a primer coat bc its much easier to sand and almost done before you start sanding. Very useful trick.


Well since you know how to make it can you explain it to those of us who haven't made it before??

Like I said the only times I have used it are when I worked at sound advice, And they would just order it from select products....Unfortunately I can no longer order from them unless I can get teth store to let me setup an account


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

tinctorus said:


> Well since you know how to make it can you explain it to those of us who haven't made it before??
> 
> Like I said the only times I have used it are when I worked at sound advice, And they would just order it from select products....Unfortunately I can no longer order from them unless I can get teth store to let me setup an account


i just use resin and body filler... mix till right consistency (thick syrup) and pour away


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> i just use resin and body filler... mix till right consistency (thick syrup) and pour away


^^^This is all I did to make it as well....Make sure you put some of the hardener in as well. I made mine pretty thick.....You don't want it to run right off.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Which hardener are you talking about using??

You mean the cream bondo hardener OR mek?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

from what i understand of the milkshake, is that you are supposed to mix up the bondo and harndener, and the resin and mekp, then mix them both together


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice job so far. If you took those pics near your house, we live REALLY close -- holler if you need a second set of hands or eyes some time. I don't have tons of experience but I'm a quick study!

BTW you must be sturdier than I am. It's really freakin' cold here for DC, and I just got back from a week in Aruba! 8^)


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> Which hardener are you talking about using??
> 
> You mean the cream bondo hardener OR mek?



Sorry, I should have been more descriptive...I used both the hardener and cream...I used only about 3/4 of the normal mek and used about 3/4 of the normal amount of Bondo cream... I read on a site (can't remember where) that you shouldn't use the full application amount on each. I actually did a test run using the full amount and it didn't come out as I wanted...




phantomtides said:


> Nice job so far. If you took those pics near your house, we live REALLY close -- holler if you need a second set of hands or eyes some time. I don't have tons of experience but I'm a quick study!
> 
> BTW you must be sturdier than I am. It's really freakin' cold here for DC, and I just got back from a week in Aruba! 8^)


Thanks....I actually sold the house recently...I did a full flip on the house and sold it in June.( I have a website for my flip as well)... Most of the subwoofer contrsuction was done last year (in the winter as well) when I was still in my house....I've been doing the kick panel construction in my apartment parking garage and apartment.....Ventilation is a ***** in an apartment.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

I was taught that it was supposed to be 8 parts bondo to 1 part resin. Personally though I do it till it is like thick syrup like someone said. If it is meant for finish sanding, I would most likely do the 3/4 of both hardeners. For basic use I normally just add bondo hardener no MEKP but it comes out a little waxy.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of a Audison dealer in their area? I can't seem to find one. I'm looking ot purchase a Connection SFD 41c distribution block.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of an easy way to wrap something in Alcantara? Is it possible to apply a heat gun to get it smoothed out or will that burn the material? Anyone have any tricks?


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Excellent work! I love the the two way Profi set. I bet the 3 way is amazing as well.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

sorry, no answers on the alcantara...nice covering though, should look real good. 

must hurry with more progress .. am living vicariously through your install now!!


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

mattyjman said:


> sorry, no answers on the alcantara...nice covering though, should look real good.
> 
> must hurry with more progress .. am living vicariously through your install now!!


Haha...I'm working on it. I have some big things planned for it soon. I'm a little worried about wrapping the kicks...I haven't used alcantara before so, we will see. I ordered all new power wire and will be replacing it all soon. I want to upgrade amps but I'm not sure what to go with??? I'm really torn on what to go with.... I want to go active as well so I have to plan for that as well. Thinking about either the Bitone or the Zapco DSP...so many decisions. My goal is to really turn this system up a couple notches...


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok So....here are the kicks....I finished them off with Bondo and Primer....I just need to wrap them in the Alcantara tonight. I will also be drilling a large cutout in the back of the kicks so they will be IB...

Sorry for the delay. More pics coming soon....


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

wow! def impressed so far with the kicks! How did things go with the alcantara?


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

mattyjman said:


> wow! def impressed so far with the kicks! How did things go with the alcantara?

























































Coming along...Looking to do Aluminum rings but I need some help with those.


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

kicks look good.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i can't believe how much time you spent on finishing those kicks.... a few days at the least in getting those perfectly smooth...probably could have painted them and they would have looked great

but alas, the alcantara seems to have come out very well. How did you get around the lack of "stretch" in the fabric?


----------



## jobrizzle7481 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice build log and great equipment selection.


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

very nice .


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

bruther said:


> .


are the little storage pockestts with the 12 accessory / cigarette lightes on either side of the center console OEM pieces? i could sure use a pair !! nice install!!!


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

I got married last Saturday in Ohio. I live in DC......my car had been having AC issues...so I figured I would leave my car at the Infiniti Dealership to be repaired. The day before my wedding(Friday) they contacted me and told me that the service guy was driving my car in the garage and because it had been raining, his foot slipped off the brake when he has trying to back it in somwhere and the car hit the concrete wall. They had to total the car due to the extent of the damage.....My sub in the back got crushed and some of my crossovers got broken.....my amp .... seems to be ok.........stay tuned for another install.


----------



## armedferret (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds about par for DC area. Sorry to hear man. Hopefully they're compensating you for his poor planning....


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Tell them you want them to replace it with a M due to the inconvenience


----------

